# General > AquaTalk >  Looking for a cheap 20 gallon tank

## Bracehero

Hi guys, i am looking for a cheap 20 gallon tank? Thinking of buying one for my brother. You guys let me know the prices, hopefully less than $60? Just the tank itself.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Depending on the amount of space you have, a normal glass 2ft tank (L60cm x D30cm x H36cm) usually cost around $20-$30 from most LFS. Those tanks work out to around 17+ gallons volume.

If you prefer higher quality tanks, can go for the high-clarity crystal 2ft glass tank versions which cost around $60+, looks much nicer.  :Very Happy: 

For wide selections of tanks, check out places like Seaview.

----------


## Bracehero

Hi Urban Aquaria, thanks for your reply! Just looking for a cheap tank hahaha. Will go check out seaview soon, thanks!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------

